# Who Else has a Large Appetite?



## Turbolag (Nov 6, 2018)

So does anyone else stay hungry all the time? I finished a cut about a month back and did maintenance calories for 2 weeks, then 100 calories over maintenance since. But the past two weeks, I have just been eating everything. My appetite is ridiculous. I was 193 at the end of the cut, now I'm 202. I wanted to stay around 200-205 while trying to get stronger on bench. But with my appetite its pretty hard to stick to the 2400-2500 calorie a day plan. 

Anyone else deal with this? What do you do ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

This can be caused by some medications so check your prescriptions. 

For me personally I get used to being hungry and can begin to take some pride in pushing the plate away.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2018)

In my opinion, if you're doing it right and not in a serious deficit, there's no reason to ever be hungry. Ballpark numbers here but on a deficit of 500 cals/day, I'm never hungry. I may have some cravings but not at all famished. Right now I'm trying to jam 3,800-4,000 cals down my pie hole and feel disgustingly full all day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2018)

If your hungry your doing it wrong


----------



## Trump (Nov 6, 2018)

I dont have an issue on a bulk getting in over 4000+ calories and if I had the time I think I could eat more. Not necessarily hungry where I can’t control it but hour after I eat a big meal I can eat again no problem


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m full almost all the time right now. I feel like I should be on “my 600lb life”


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 6, 2018)

Im hungry like the hippo


----------



## Viduus (Nov 6, 2018)

Is your body missing something in your diet? Hungry because your dehydrated? Eating because you’re trying to get more salt. Something like that?

Are bodies trick us into getting it what it needs one way or another. Sometimes the signals are a little confused though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

You guys who say you shouldn't be hungry on a deficit... Y'all ever wonder why I walked around at 260 with ease and you are like barely breaking 220?

And no I don't mean that as an insult. 

I have a voracious appetite. I am always hungry. Even when maintaining weight. Only time I wasn't hungry was when I pushed into the upper 280's.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You guys who say you shouldn't be hungry on a deficit... Y'all ever wonder why I walked around at 260 with ease and you are like barely breaking 220?



Oh I like Jeopardy questions: What is 8% body fat? :32 (17):


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

snake said:


> Oh I like Jeopardy questions: What is 8% body fat? :32 (17):


And the answer is "something straight30weight will never be"


----------



## Viduus (Nov 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> And the answer is "something straight30weight will never be"



“What is straight?”, I’ll wager 2,000 Alex.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

Ha! Damn you Vid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You guys who say you shouldn't be hungry on a deficit... Y'all ever wonder why I walked around at 260 with ease and you are like barely breaking 220?
> 
> And no I don't mean that as an insult.
> 
> I have a voracious appetite. I am always hungry. Even when maintaining weight. Only time I wasn't hungry was when I pushed into the upper 280's.


if you eat ever few hour I don’t know why anyone would be hungry. You get to eat every couple hours


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You guys who say you shouldn't be hungry on a deficit... Y'all ever wonder why I walked around at 260 with ease and you are like barely breaking 220?
> 
> And no I don't mean that as an insult.
> 
> I have a voracious appetite. I am always hungry. Even when maintaining weight. Only time I wasn't hungry was when I pushed into the upper 280's.



lol i still remember the day we sat at Hard Rock and I was looking around for a few seconds and when I looked back at you that huge ass burger you ordered was gone in seconds! lol. my appetite has gone way down this past year


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> if you eat ever few hour I don’t know why anyone would be hungry. You get to eat every couple hours



Bundy I weighed 287lbs at five feet and eleven inches. You really think I haven't tried eating often? C'mon man I know what I am talking about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

snake said:


> Oh I like Jeopardy questions: What is 8% body fat? :32 (17):



The ****...

First pic is 260 and second is 242. Not 8% but not some fat slob either.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2018)

Whats that brown crap in the glass?  And baskets on top of the toilet bowl is so 1970's.......


----------



## Elivo (Nov 6, 2018)

My appetite has gone through the damn roof lately and I’m trying to lose more!!!


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> For me personally I get used to being hungry and can begin to take some pride in pushing the plate away.


 
This sounds like a good way to look at it. I did get used to being hungry when I was doing the cut, but afterwards I let myself be more lenient with food.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 6, 2018)

The extra calories are helping in the gym though. 

My estimated maintenance calories are 2300. I got these off of IIFYM. Height is 5'11', age is 32. Current weight is around 202-204. Workout 2 days a week. Train martial arts once a week, or as schedule allows. So after I stayed on maintenance for 2 weeks, I redid my numbers on IIFYM for a conservative bulk, and it had me around 2450 a day. So I just rounded down to 2400. 

Maybe my macros are not 100%?


----------



## Maijah (Nov 6, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> The extra calories are helping in the gym though.
> 
> My estimated maintenance calories are 2300. I got these off of IIFYM. Height is 5'11', age is 32. Current weight is around 202-204. Workout 2 days a week. Train martial arts once a week, or as schedule allows. So after I stayed on maintenance for 2 weeks, I redid my numbers on IIFYM for a conservative bulk, and it had me around 2450 a day. So I just rounded down to 2400.
> 
> Maybe my macros are not 100%?



At 2 days a week your training is not 100%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Whats that brown crap in the glass?  And baskets on top of the toilet bowl is so 1970's.......



Iced coffee. We make like 10 pots of coffee at a time and pour it into pitchers and stash in the fridge. 

I hate how my wife decorates man... She needs a queer eye. Can you come over and help?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 6, 2018)

Pillar can Def eat. I seem em put back some serious food in about 4 minutes.
My metabolism is so fast that I'm starving in an hour and a half to two hours no matter how much food I eat. Now I've never been a the type to eat a shit load of food every meal but I do eat alot. To maintain I need 5 to 6k calories a day. It sucks.

At 2400 calories a day u should be starving. Lol. My wife eats more than that and she's 130 pounds.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 7, 2018)

most people are overweight in this country. I can't stand people who complain about not being able to eat enough food and having to force feed themselves. a lot has to do with hormones, generally leptin [tells your brain you are full] and ghrelin [tells your brain you are hungry]. take 2 people with the same body weight and composition. you can feed them an identical diet, but one may feel too stuffed and have to force their food down, while the other may lick their plate clean and be dreaming of their next meal. 

you also finished a diet and lost weight. you're body is trying to get back to your old weight [ghrelin and leptin is fighting against you]. eat a bag of spinach or broccoli to fill your stomach up. appetite killing supps are ephedrine [I don't notice jack shit, but everyone claims its a difference maker], caffeine, and the best of them all is kratom [you'll forget you even had a stomach]. after cutting try to maintain your new weight as long as you can and maybe your ghrelin and leptin levels will reset to your new weight.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> most people are overweight in this country. I can't stand people who complain about not being able to eat enough food and having to force feed themselves. a lot has to do with hormones, generally leptin [tells your brain you are full] and ghrelin [tells your brain you are hungry]....



Well that's me your you're talking about then. Your explanation using hormones is off when it comes to short term weight loss and gains. I'm full because I can no longer fit much more into my body. It's not a hormone issue, it's a volume issue. 

If you have no empathy for anyone who is trying to gain or lose weight, that's your problem. I can lose weight better than I can gain it but at the end of the day, bodybuilding is not about how fat you can get but how lean you can get and still look jacked.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 7, 2018)

snake said:


> Well that's me your you're talking about then. Your explanation using hormones is off when it comes to short term weight loss and gains. I'm full because I can no longer fit much more into my body. It's not a hormone issue, it's a volume issue.
> 
> If you have no empathy for anyone who is trying to gain or lose weight, that's your problem. I can lose weight better than I can gain it but at the end of the day, bodybuilding is not about how fat you can get but how lean you can get and still look jacked.



I have no empathy for people trying to gain weight, not lose weight a big difference. I think most people would agree. Please explain your argument on leptin and ghrelin. Saying I'm wrong without any facts is like hearing a report from the fake news.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't feel like educating you on this and I'm not in the mood to argue so you can be right.

I must note you ask me to quantify my statement yet you have polled most people and determimed they also have no empathy for people that can't gain or lose weight?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 7, 2018)

I think there is a lot more to it than just hormones, Snake is right, most times as far as people trying to eat more it comes down to a volume issue more than a hormone issue. If you sit there and cram down a large amount of food, youre going to physically fill up the space you have in your stomach and be full.  I dont really think there is a need to show any kind of studies on this as it seems pretty much like common sense. you only have so much space and once its filled up, its filled up. Anything after that point is you forcing more into that space.

I think if hormones play a part in the scheme of things they probably have a bigger role in feeling hungry than full.

And as a side note, just because you dont like the news does not make it fake.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone can eat a lot if they put their mind to it...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2018)

Intermittent fasting combined with trying to eat mostly Whole Foods has helped me tremendously. I’ve always had a big appetite and could not sit down to eat without clearing my plate and piling up more. 
My first meal of the day is at noon and it’s ~600 cal worth of leanish meat and ~400 cal worth of carbs. It’s a solid amount of food for one sitting. 
Oatmeal around 4 then train at 6; my appetite is usually down after training so staying at/under 1000 cal for dinner isn’t an issue.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 8, 2018)

Can be a number of things anyone that thinks its one simple thing has no clue how the human body works, get bloods done go from there.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 8, 2018)

snake said:


> I don't feel like educating you on this and I'm not in the mood to argue so you can be right.
> 
> I must note you ask me to quantify my statement yet you have polled most people and determimed they also have no empathy for people that can't gain or lose weight?



Just towards people who can't gain weight. People who are trying to lose weight, I feel for dearly.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Just towards people who can't gain weight. People who are trying to lose weight, I feel for dearly.


Everyone is different. What’s easy for you may be a nightmare for someone else. I gain weight like it’s my job, struggle hard to lose. People like Snake are the opposite and still struggle just the same.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 9, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Intermittent fasting combined with trying to eat mostly Whole Foods has helped me tremendously. I’ve always had a big appetite and could not sit down to eat without clearing my plate and piling up more.
> My first meal of the day is at noon and it’s ~600 cal worth of leanish meat and ~400 cal worth of carbs. It’s a solid amount of food for one sitting.
> Oatmeal around 4 then train at 6; my appetite is usually down after training so staying at/under 1000 cal for dinner isn’t an issue.



Intermittent Fasting definitely seems to help. I kind of prefer not eating breakfast on a lot of days. Not all the time, but I do prefer to skip breakfast sometimes.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Just towards people who can't gain weight. People who are trying to lose weight, I feel for dearly.




There is no logic whatsoever in this thought. With cardio and some minor changes in diet I can lose weight almost overnight. It's very easy for me. So I have no empathy for people who cant easily lose weight.......


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Btw- just saying that most people in America are overweight doesnt make that a normal thing. Most people in the rest of the world arent so what have you proven?  Youve proven that Americans have a chit diet and are lazy as phuck. Not that it's easy to gain weight and hard to lose it.


----------



## BlueStreak (Nov 15, 2018)

I guess drink more water, eat more veggies. Maybe try making your meals bland or dry or not so great tasting, that always makes me lose my appetite.


----------



## Trump (Nov 15, 2018)

Why would anyone want to lose there appetite?? Calories equals gains



BlueStreak said:


> I guess drink more water, eat more veggies. Maybe try making your meals bland or dry or not so great tasting, that always makes me lose my appetite.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 18, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Btw- just saying that most people in America are overweight doesnt make that a normal thing. Most people in the rest of the world arent so what have you proven?  Youve proven that Americans have a chit diet and are lazy as phuck. Not that it's easy to gain weight and hard to lose it.


Americans are some of the least lazy people in the world. in the United States, people don't take a 2 hr break for lunch so they can take a nap. the United States also doesn't rely on other countries to fund their military so their people can get 3-5 months of paid vacation.
people in America are fat because of bad FDA control. a lot of shit ingredients are in American products that are banned in other countries. Vegetables and fruits are overpriced and don't have any flavor anyways because of genetic engineering and the control of big corporations over farms. calorie dense food is cheap and easy to get while nutritious low calorie meals are expensive and take more time to prepare. If food were cheaper and more accessible in Africa, you'd see a lot more fat people in Africa. 
aside from a growing teenager or bodybuilder, I have never heard someone say that they want to gain weight. Other than that, starving poor people in this world, bulimic people or French people who only care about puffing on a cigarette; I don't know of anybody saying, "I wish I could gain weight."


----------

